# UV Serilization Light



## Lively (Jan 13, 2009)

The more I read the more questions I have that I can't find answers for. Many of you have suggested using a UV for EBJD's so I started to research them. According to the literature I've read so far they kill off all bacteria - how does that effect the cycle of the tank?


----------



## califjewls (Dec 28, 2008)

I actually purchased a Coralife TurboTwist today. So I had many questions for my LFS. According to my LFS a UV Sterilizer is one of the best investments you can make for the health of your aquarium freshwater or saltwater.

I started looking because my newly purchased pleco ended up having Ich. There are many benefits to a UVS: eliminates single-cell algae for crystal-clear aquariums and also eradicates most harmful microorganisms, disease causing pathogens, decreases disease outbreaks, etc..

I haven't read anything regarding any negative effects on your aquarium.

The one thing I read was if you have a planted tank, you will need to add a plant fertilizer additive because it does tend to remove iron which your plants need.


----------



## Lively (Jan 13, 2009)

I just saw and read the other post about uv lights... lol I can see the point of using it for a hospital tank and I have admit I'd be tempted to use on algee blooms...green water annoys me even though I know it doesn't hurt fish.

My biggest concern is it killing off the good bacteria. I've never had a problem with disease in my tanks - I probably just jinxed myself - so I'm having a hard time justifing the cost, even to myself and that's saying something! lol


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

The good bacteria live in the filter, gravel, and anything else. Less so in the water, so there's no need to worry about this (assuming the tank is cycled).

The way that I look at it is that a fish tank is just a big box of grossness: To make it healthy for fish, you make it healthy for a whole host of "less desirable" microorganisms, that in nature would have an balanced ecology all their own. A UV unit helps keep things healthy.

My take on UV units is: If you can afford one, get one.

-Ryan


----------



## Lively (Jan 13, 2009)

I know that the good stuff mainly lives in everything *but* the water (the reason you can almost instantly cycle a tank using "used" media, substrate rocks etc) But, I assumed it traveled in the water in order to colonize in the tank.

I guess the real question is does the UV light impair the tanks ability to maintain the balance?


----------



## califjewls (Dec 28, 2008)

Lively said:


> I guess the real question is does the UV light impair the tanks ability to maintain the balance?


It is my understanding that it can do nothing but benefit your aquarium. Believe me it hurt to slide my credit card for this purchase! lol But Im really happy I did! I of course can't actually see the benefits with my eyes because my tanks were already clear and no algae blooms, etc.. But I guess it gives you piece of mind knowing that you are providing the best water conditions that you possibly can for your fish, therefore they are happy and healthy.. 

I ran it on my 10 gallon for 24 hours it was simply more than crystal clear. I ran it on my 5.5 gallon for a few hours, now its going on my main tank to stay.


----------



## Lively (Jan 13, 2009)

I found them online for about $40.00 for up to a 45 gallon tank, JEBO? Is that a decent brand?It would mean I could put my tanks in a sunny room without an algee problem, that would be nice. I'm working on talking hubby into letting me get several more small tanks so I can grow out my fry  Found a listing on craigs list a 23 and 2 10's (all w/filters, lights and heaters) for about $80.00 - I figure it's a steal and could set them all up in the sunroom if I had the uv light. $200.00(ish) for the whole set up and my birthday is around the corner... lol :wink:


----------



## califjewls (Dec 28, 2008)

NO the Jebo's are knockoffs and you could end up with all your tank water on your floor or major leaks. I read very bad reviews on the knockoffs. You need to go with the name brands, you do get what you pay for. You can get a Corallife Turbo Twist 9watt for near $100-$120 dollars online, that is cheaper than I paid at my LFS, I will buy online in the future... but I wanted them to put it together for me..LOL

I read that the Turbo Twists are the best out there because the water circulates throughout the sterilizer for a longer period of time thus getting all the bad things out of your water quicker and more efficiently.

I will be upgrading my main tank for my birthday too!! I love buying my own presents! Then I get what I really want and my guy doesnt even have to leave the house... :lol:


----------



## Lively (Jan 13, 2009)

califjewls said:


> I will be upgrading my main tank for my birthday too!! I love buying my own presents! Then I get what I really want and my guy doesnt even have to leave the house... :lol:


 :lol: My Christmas present was furniture that we found a week after Christmas... Two years ago for my birthday it was a biocube (for salt) about 2 months after my birthday... :lol:

And anyawy, it's his fault I'm into JD's... He got bored with the tanks and I took over - not my fault we accidently got a breeding pair... we didn't even buy the second fish - brother-in-law added it while he had our tanks.

I've bought corallife products for my salt tanks, always happy with the quality. If I ever hear back from this guy about these tanks I'll have to start searching for a good price.


----------



## ikkon211 (Dec 23, 2007)

I added a UV light to my 75 gallon tank just over a year ago. I always thought I had clear water but UV brought it to the next level. Fish have been healthy and have grown very well. It also seems to have lessened the smell of the tank. I recommend using one.


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

Lively said:


> The more I read the more questions I have that I can't find answers for. Many of you have suggested using a UV for EBJD's so I started to research them. According to the literature I've read so far they kill off all bacteria - how does that effect the cycle of the tank?


When the tank is new, the bacteria are free floating and have not settled onto surfaces/the filter yet. So using a UV will slow down your cycle.

Once enough bacteria settle into the filter and other surfaces then you can begin using a UV.

Effectiveness of a UV is all about the flow. As a water clarifier, high flows are fine. Much slower flows are need to kill off things like ich, which generally requires a higher wattage unit in order to keep up with minimu tank turnover rates.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Found an obviously mis-marked UV set in the ponds section of(sounds like moes).
Finally put it to work, in 2 days my water is crystal..whooo-hoooo.
Do have one issue, a filmy gunk is forming on my glass, not opaque, like a dirty window. I use a plastic putty knife that I bent and attached to a stick for scraping the gunk off...
Just wonder what this stuff is :-?


----------



## Lively (Jan 13, 2009)

Funny, I found one for about $60 in the pond section...this past Sunday of local store of despot's was leary about it since cali warned of knockoffs..it was rated for about 600 gallons. Sound similar?


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey Lively, no, hate to say it but it was just under $13, marked down from $129  
Came with 9watt UV unit, pump, tubing, and a big ugly frog that would hide the thing as it sat by your pond..so far it is doing quite well. Was marked "Garden Treasures", which is a store brand name for who knows.


----------



## Lively (Jan 13, 2009)

What a steal.. I mean uh, deal! =D> lol I bet the bulb alone is worth more than that!


----------



## gremlin (Oct 23, 2002)

I also just got a torbo twist today. I was wondering what size pump would be the best?? I think i have a max jet spare laying around, either the 600 or 1200. What do other people use for their uv lights as far as pump size and brands??


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

What model is it?.... check the spec sheet, and it will tell you the max flow rate to kill what you want to kill... you don't want to exceed that flow rate.

I have our 18W Turbo-Twist on the return end of our Magnum 350 canister. I think most agree that having a filter in place before the UV is best.

-Ryan


----------



## gremlin (Oct 23, 2002)

it is the 9w unit.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Here's what the official max flow rates are to kill:

Parasites: 55 gph
Algae: 121 gph
Bacteria: 253 gph

-Ryan


----------



## Lively (Jan 13, 2009)

RyanR said:


> I have our 18W Turbo-Twist on the return end of our Magnum 350 canister. I think most agree that having a filter in place before the UV is best.


I read that when I was researching them. Can you adjust the flow rate? Doesn't take much to kill off the parasites.


----------



## gremlin (Oct 23, 2002)

I think I might hook it up to my canister. Not sure which one though??? Should I hook it up to the XP3 or the XP4?? Any input would be great.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

What about a "T" in an outflow from your canister, going to a valve, then the UV. Outflow from the UV to another "T" back into the outflow from your canister??


----------

